# botox injection - what injection code



## wwalker (Mar 2, 2016)

what injection code (cpt) are people using to inj botox during egd for achalsia?


----------



## rlmiller (Mar 10, 2016)

We do EGD with Botox injections and code with 43236.  We have found that the Botox Drug HCPCS Code will need to have a pre-cert for payment if you are billing for the drug with the CPT code.  Most insurance will only cover with a diagnosis of achalasia.  We send these patients to hospital and only bill the CPT Code 43236.


----------

